# 2021 majek 25 illusion raised console



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

I JUST GOT THIS 25 ILLUSION ON LOT TODAY WONT LAST LONG RAISED CONSOLE, JACK PLATE, WILL BE POWERED WITH YAMAHA VF250LA $80,725.00:texasflag HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS

361-758-2140 WORK

361-229-5402 CELL CALL OR TEXT

[email protected]


----------

